# Funciones de pines de 7448 7490



## natsu electronic (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo aquí y tengo unas preguntas. Estoy haciendo un reloj con un 7490 y un 7448. Quiero saber la función de los distintos pines de un 7448 y 7490. También quisiera saber el porque el  7448 conectan los 3 pines LT, RBI Y BI/RBO a un voltaje de 5v vcc con una resistencia cual seria la funcion de esa conection. Les subi una foto de una de parte del circuito para ver si me pueden explicar las conexiones del 7448 y 7490. gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic *7448**A(7), B(7), C(2); D(6).*Son las entradas binarias cuya combinación de niveles lógicos determinarán que salidas, de la “a” hasta la “g”, serán ciertas. *LT(3)*. Lamp Test. Cuando es cierta, nivel bajo, Cambia a nivel bajo todas las salidas desde la “a” hasta la “g” con lo que todos los segmentos del Display encenderán.
*RBI(5)*. Ripple Blanking Input.Cuando es cierta, nivel bajo *Y* A, B, C, D, son falsos, nivel bajo, se harán falsas las salidas desde la “a” hasta la “g” Esto se utiliza para apagar los ceros a la izquierda en sistemas de más de una cifra.01 no encenderá el 0101 si encenderá el 0 de las decenas. *BI/RBO(4)*. Blanking Input *o* Ripple Blanking Output.Se utiliza para apagar los ceros a la izquierda en sistemas con más de un Display.Se usa en conjunción con la entrada RBI(5) Nota el pequeño circulo en algunos de los PIN’s de este IC...Eso quiere decir que la función de ese pin será cierta cuando tenga un nivel bajo.Conectan los PIN’s LT(3), RBI(5), BI/RBO(4). Al Vcc para que sean falsas, nivel alto. Por lo tanto no afectarán.NO es necesario conectar el PIN llamado BI/RBO(4) al Vcc. ya que es entrada- salida.*7490*Básicamente es un contador binario natural, cuenta de 0 a 15 pero tiene un Flip-Flip separado de los otros tres.Por lo tanto tiene 2 entradas Clock.Tiene 4 entradas para restablecerlo. Con 2 de ellas se restablece a 9 con las otras 2 se restablece a 0.Las salidas QA, QB, QC, QD son ciertas cuando son altas, por no tener el pequeño circulo en sus salida, ya mencionado.Las entradas para restablecerlo, ya sea a 9 o a 0, tambien son ciertas cuando son altas. Y están AND(ed).saludosa sus ordenes


----------



## natsu electronic (Nov 21, 2012)

Waoo de verdad muchas gracias por tu perfecta explicación de los componentes. super útil ahora es que vine a entenderlo.



Saludes MrCarlos!!!
Haora si no es de molestia yo conecte los 7490 con ayuda del internet y varios circuitos que vi y pude simular mi circuito bien. No se si pudiste  ver la imagen de mi circuito en multisim cuando yo conecto el 7490 al otro 7490. Cuando me dices: *Tiene 4 entradas para restablecerlo. Con 2 de ellas se restablece a 9 con las otras 2 se restablece a 0. Las salidas QA, QB, QC, QD son ciertas cuando son altas, por no tener el pequeño circulo en sus salida, ya mencionado.*

Cuando te refieres de las 2 que restablece a 9 son RO1 Y RO2 y las otras 2 que restablece a 0 son R91 Y R92 O si estoy mal Perdona la molestia MrCarlos es que soy nuevo en esto.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic

Si pude ver el circuito en la imagen que adjuntaste pero según el texto de tu mensaje estaba orientado a saber la función de los PIN’s del 7490 y 7448.

Mejor comprime, con WinRar o con WinZip, el archivo que se genera con el simulador Multisim.
En la imagen no se ven detalles importantes de tu circuito. 

Fíjate Bien:
Tiene 4 entradas R, 2 para restablecer a 9 y 2 para restablecer a 0.
Qué no es más fácil entender que la *R* que tiene la sigla *0* restablece a cero.
Qué no es más fácil entender que la *R* que tiene la sigla *9* restablece a 9.
O por qué llegaste a la conclusión de que con R01 y R02 restablece a 9 ????



saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Nov 22, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola natsu electronic *7448**A(7), B(7), C(2); D(6).*Son las entradas binarias cuya combinación de niveles lógicos determinarán que salidas, de la “a” hasta la “g”, serán ciertas.
> *LT(3)*. Lamp Test. 
Cuando es cierta, nivel bajo, Cambia a nivel bajo todas las salidas desde la “a” hasta la “g” con lo que todos los segmentos del Display encenderán.
> *RBI(5)*. Ripple Blanking Input.
Cuando es cierta, nivel bajo *Y* A, B, C, D, son falsos, nivel bajo, se harán falsas las salidas desde la “a” hasta la “g” Esto se utiliza para apagar los ceros a la izquierda en sistemas de más de una cifra.01 no encenderá el 0101 si encenderá el 0 de las decenas.
> *BI/RBO(4)*. Blanking Input *o* Ripple Blanking Output.
Se utiliza para apagar los ceros a la izquierda en sistemas con más de un Display.Se usa en conjunción con la entrada RBI(5) Nota el pequeño circulo en algunos de los PIN’s de este IC...Eso quiere decir que la función de ese pin será cierta cuando tenga un nivel bajo.Conectan los PIN’s LT(3), RBI(5), BI/RBO(4). Al Vcc para que sean falsas, nivel alto. Por lo tanto no afectarán.NO es necesario conectar el PIN llamado BI/RBO(4) al Vcc. ya que es entrada- salida. *7490*Básicamente es un contador binario natural, cuenta de 0 a 15 pero tiene un Flip-Flip separado de los otros tres.Por lo tanto tiene 2 entradas Clock.Tiene 4 entradas para restablecerlo. Con 2 de ellas se restablece a 9 con las otras 2 se restablece a 0.Las salidas QA, QB, QC, QD son ciertas cuando son altas, por no tener el pequeño circulo en sus salida, ya mencionado. Las entradas para restablecerlo, ya sea a 9 o a 0, tambien son ciertas cuando son altas. Y están AND(ed). saludosa sus ordenes



Buenas noches.
Me permito una corrección, el *7490* no es  Contador de Binario Natural que cuenta hasta 15. 
El *7490* es un contador BCD que cuenta de 0 a 9. Dispone de dos contadores, uno es un divisor por 2 y el otro divide por5.
Todo lo demás expuesto por MrCarlos es correcto.

Sal U2


----------



## natsu electronic (Nov 22, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos y gracias nuevamente por aclararme mi duda y tienes mucha razon acerca de los 4 R tiene lógica no lo había visualizado así jajajaja. gracias y miguelus gracias por la aclaracion. son buena gente por este foro.



Hola ahora estoy tratando de hacer el reset del reloj para que todos lleguen a cero. lo que hice fue del 7448 conecte un switch al RBI el pin 5 y el otro a ground. pero no me esta haciendo el efecto


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 22, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic

Bien, volviendo a tu mensaje original.
Al circuito que se mira en la imagen que adjuntaste tiene algunas cosas por mejorar.
Viéndolo por columnas, se ve que el contador de unidades está en el lado equivocado.
El  de la columna derecha pásalo a la izquierda y viceversa.

Pero lo más importante: las entradas que hemos venido mencionando (R) no las tienes conectadas 4 del contador de la izquierda están conectadas a 2 de contador de la derecha. De ahí ya no hay nada conectado. Se deben conectar a Gnd o a Vcc según te convenga.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## natsu electronic (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos como esta. Buenas noches a todos ya hice el reloj y entiendo lo que hice gracias a ustedes de este foro. Haora lo que estoy tratando de hacer hacer ratito es hacer una alarma al reloj y reset al reloj.
El reset lo puede hacer con los contadores que llegan hasta cero pero los que llegan a 5 como el que me enviastes una foto de tu circuito no encuentro la manera de resetiarlo. Entonces estoy colocando un potenciometro en el pin 7 al capacitor del timer 555 y me corre los segundos muy rapido.
Entonces tambien tengo duda cuando estas combinando las hora cuando el primer display tiene que ser 0 y 1 y el segundo 0 a 9 y luego tiene que cambiar a 2 esa si que no me sale.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic

Quiere decir que ya tienes tu reloj con horas, minutos y segundos ??
La alarma sería programable ??.
El Reset que mencionas es para poner a cero todo el reloj o para ponerlo a tiempo ??.
Tienes problemas, creo, con los contadores de las Horas, Cierto ??.
Tu reloj es de 12 horas o de 24 ??

Si ya terminaste el reloj con horas minutos y segundos comprime el archivo que se genera con tu simulador y adjúntalo aquí. Para comprimirlo puedes utilizar WinZip o WinRar.
Además puedes adjuntar una imagen de tu circuito.
Esto que te pido es con el fin de sugerirte como agregar la alarma y el Reset.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## natsu electronic (Nov 24, 2012)

HOLA MrCarlos 

Tengo el reloj con minutos y segundos gracias a tu apoyo!! gracias jaja

El rejoj lo quiero hacer para 12 horas, entonces la alarma no seria programable seria los mas sencillo con logica secuencial o combinacional o como fuera posible pero sin microprocesadores. 

entonces el reset es para poner a cero todo el reloj hice algo al respecto pero solo pude darle reset a los que llegan a nueve los que llegan a 5 trate de hacerlo pero no me salio.

te voy a enviar el multisim entonces para que veas lo que hice

GRacias!!



Lo de probando 7447 es un erro es 7448. aqui tienes una foto por si el multisim no salio


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 25, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic

Desafortunadamente no tengo el simulador Multisim. Fui con una amigo para poder ver tus esquemas.

Para restablecer un contador a cero cuando llega a X número hay que esperar a que llegue a ese X  y en X +1 restablecerlo a cero.

En el caso del 74LS90, como ya lo hemos mencionado, tiene entradas de Reset para restablecer ya sea a 0 o a 9.
Sabemos tambien que esas entradas son ciertas cuando son altas 1.
Así mismo sabemos que las salidas Q son ciertas cuando son altas 1.
Las entradas llamadas R01(2) y R02(3) hacen una función AND. O sea que hasta que las 2 sean ciertas, nivel alto, el contador se restablecerá a 0(Cero).
Lo mismo ocurre con las entradas llamadas R91(6) R92(7) hacen una función AND, pero éstas restablecen el contador a 9(Dec), 1001(Binario). 

Si les damos un valor a las salidas Q del 74LS90 de este modo:
Al que cambia cada pulso, valor 1.
Al que cambia cada 2 pulsos, valor 2.
Al que cambia cada 4 pulsos, valor 4.
Al que cambia cada 8 pulsos, valor 8.
Podríamos nombrar a esas Q’s según si fueran de los *S*egundos, *M*inutos u *H*oras así:
Q1*S*, Q2*S*, Q4*S*, Q8*S* Para las unidades de *S*egundo.
Q10*S*, Q20*S*, Q40*S*, Q80*S* Para las decenas de *S*egundo.
Q1*M*, Q2*M*, Q4*M*, Q8*M* Para las unidades de *M*inuto.
Q10*M*, Q20*M*, Q40*M*, Q80M Para las decenas de *M*inuto.
Q1*H*, Q2*H*, Q4*H*, Q8*H* Para las unidades de *H*ora.
Q10*H*, Q20*H*, Q40*H*, Q80H Para las decenas de *H*ora.

Lo que haces Tú para restablecer a 0 cuando el contador llegue a 5 + 1 es conectar:
Q20*S*, Digamos, a R01(2).
Q40*S*, Digamos, a R02(3).
Lo cual es correcto para que el contador se restablezca a 0 cuando llegue a 60, porque Q(20)*S *+ Q(40)*S = T60S.*
*T*iempo 60 de los segundos.
Observa que si este contador de las decenas de segundos llegase a 70(Dec), 0111(Bin) se generaría ese *T60S * también.

Ahora, si agregamos una compuerta AND de 2 entradas y:
Una entrada la conectamos a Q20*S.*
La otra entrada la conectamos a Q40*S.*
Y su salida a ambas R01(2) y R02(3) hace lo mismo que tu haces para restablecer a 0 cuando éste contador llegue a 5 + 1.
*Cierto* ???

Pero como Tú quieres tambien restablecer a 0 por medio de un botón entonces debes decir:
T60*S* *O* Botón = Reset(0).
Sabemos que T60*S* Es cierta cuando es nivel alto. El botón también nos debe dar un nivel alto, al presionarlo, para que se cumpla la función O(R). Debes utilizar un botón normalmente cerrado(*NC*), una punta a Gnd y la otra a la compuerta OR de dos entradas con una resistencia (10K) hacia el Vcc. la otra entrada a la salida de aquella AND y la salida de ésta OR a donde estaba conectada la AND.

Ten muy en cuenta que R91(6) y R92(7) debes hacerlas falsas, cero, pues si las dejas sin conexión la familia de IC’s TTL considera las entradas sin conexión como nivel alto. 

*Analiza el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta. Dame tus opiniones.*

El reloj lo quieres hacer modo 12 horas.
Con el contador 74LS90 es un poco complicado ya que se requiere programar que cuando llegue a 12Hrs a la siguiente hora en lugar de pasar a 13Hrs se restablezca a 01Hrs.
Como no éste contador no tiene entradas para programarlo hay que valerse de un truco para lograrlo.

Cuando el contador llegue a 13Hrs lo restablecemos a 00Hrs e inmediatamente, antes de que llegue otro pulso al CKA(14), aplicarle, por otro medio, un pulso a esa misma entrada CKA(14) para que cuente 00 + 1 con lo que nos indicaría 01Hrs.
También se puede hacer ese truco con la otra entrada de reloj llamada CKB(1). Preferí hacerlo por la misma CKA(14).
Se requiere un 555 configurado como monoestable además de una circuiteria.
Utilicé una compuerta NAND, para el Trigger de 555, conectada como inversor para no agregar más IC’s.

*Cuidadosamente analiza el circuito contenido en la segunda imagen que te adjunto y dime como funciona.*

Como la alarma no va a ser programable supongamos entonces que queremos que suene a las 8:30.
Como tu circuito no tiene nada para saber si son de la mañana o de la noche, la alarma sonará en la mañana y en la noche.

Estudiando los párrafos anteriores puedes descubrir cómo detectar cuando el reloj esté marcando las 8:30.
Has la circuiteria para que lo detecte y nos dé un nivel alto cuando ocurra. Esta señal podríamos llamarla *A*larma.

Con esa señal *A*larma cambias el estado de un Flip-Flop y su salida Q la utilizas para energizar un relevador atraves de un transistor.
El relevador se encargará de energizar el dispositivo que utilices para el sonido.
Requerirás de otro botón para apagar el dispositivo que utilices para el sonido.
Este botón restablecerá al Flip-Flip.

Procura utilizar conectores Asignándoles un nombre para no hacer menos líneas en tu esquema. Multisim también trae conectores. Creo los llama terminals.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: como ves te presento los esquemas desarrollador en ISIS de Proteus, básate en los Números de PIN’s para hacerlos en tu Multisim.
La parte de los Minutos es igual a la de los Segundos.


----------



## natsu electronic (Nov 26, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos voy a implementarlo ahora. p*or*q*ue* no tuve break en el fin de semana p*or*q*ue* trabajo



Hola. el circuitos que hiciste*s* de las horas pusiste*s* nuevamente un timer 555 y tienes para de and para que funcionan tanto and



Me estas diciendo que es complicado hacer los de las horas con el 7490. si hay otra manera para hacer lo de las horas lo podemos usar no hay problema la cosa es que salga lo de las horas.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic

La verdad, no comprendo tu mensaje:
Hola. el circuitos que hicistes de las horas pusistes nuevamente un timer 555 *y tienes para de and para que funcionan tanto and*

Hay que *agregar* otro 555 a tu circuito.
Qué quieres decir con lo marcado en *N*egrita

Arriba, en mi mensaje anterior te mencioné:
Se requiere un 555 configurado como monoestable además de una circuiteria.
Utilicé una compuerta NAND, para el Trigger de 555, conectada como inversor para no agregar más IC’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## natsu electronic (Nov 26, 2012)

ok te pregunte que por que tiene par de nand o and en tu circuito de horas.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic

Pues porque las necesita, no crees ??
Cuál de los 2 circuitos que te adjunte en las imágenes has hecho en tu multisim ??
Has el de las horas y fíjate en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Nov 27, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola natsu electronic
> 
> Pues porque las necesita, no crees ??
> Cuál de los 2 circuitos que te adjunte en las imágenes has hecho en tu multisim ??
> ...





Buenos días..

Seguramente  sería todo más fácil poniendo un 74LS192 para el contador  de Horas, de esta manera se puede emplear la señal de "Load" para cargar un "01" en el contador de Horas cuando la cuenta lleque a 13.

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola miguelus

Ciertamente, el uso de los contadores 74LS192 le facilitaría el trabajo a natsu electronic.
Y no solamente para el circuito de las Horas sino también para poner a tiempo el reloj.
Sin embargo no sabemos si le está permitido la utilización de ese contador.
La idea está como tal pero a ver que responde el originador de este tema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## natsu electronic (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola gracias por su ayudas muchachos. ya tengo la configuracion del circuito de cambiar 12 horas a 00 pero quiero hacer que cambie de 12 a 01. Pienso que con la configuracion del and que puse puedo colocar otro and con el que resetea a 9 y cambia a 01. nose si estoy bien.

Les voy a dejar el circuito hecho. Pero el circuito de la foto tiene 3 display dos de las horas y uno de los segundos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic

Yo creo que hubiera sido más rápido si Tú mismo haces una prueba de lo que dices: que cambie de 12 a 01.

Estate pendiente por acá: [/COLOR]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-ascendente-descendente-flip-flops-jk-4960/index5.html#post743402 veronicadas quedó de subir su diseño.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## natsu electronic (Dic 2, 2012)

Hola MrCarlos como esta. ya estoy en la segunda etapa es la montaje que mas mala que la de simular.
Mi primer duda conecte una bateria de 9v con una base de la bateria que tiene dos cables uno rojo y uno negro lo conecte a los terminales del protoboard negro con negro y rojo con rojo. Luego los conecte cada uno en sus diferentes rotitos del + y el otro al - de hai alimentare todo el circuito los display.

Segunda duda con el 7 segmentos como lo conecto ya busque el data sheet es catodo!. las patitas del medio medice que la 3 y la 8 son catodo comun quiero averiguar donde conecto el ground. saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 2, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic

Y la primer duda cuál es ???
No se qué es o qué quieres decir con: *rotitos*.

Los Display’s no requieren conectarse a Ground. El ground les llegaría por sus entradas para cada segmento.
Pero si tus Display’s son de *Cátodo* Común entonces el común se conecta a *Ground*.
Pero si tus Display’s son de *Ánodo* Común entonces el común se conecta *al positivo* de la Batería.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## natsu electronic (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola Mr.carlos saludos ya gracias a ti pude conectar el rejoj. gracias. 
Otro asunto son las 1:33 am en puerto rico y estoy con una amiga que tiene unas dudas con referencia con electronica. Trate de hacer algo con el tema pero coji esa clase hace tiempo y no recuerdo bien. 
Dudas":
1. Cual es la relacion entre Cpi y el punto Q para un BJT. Entiendo lo de el punto Q pero la relacion no recuerdo.
2. la frecuencia de corte para un circuito con dos polos multiples, a la misma frecuencia los dos polos.
3.La frecuencia de corte para un circuito con dos polos cerrrados y dos ceros cerrado. en esta se cual es la formula de frecuencia de corte pero lo de los polos cerrados y ceros cerrado no tengo idea.

Si nos podria ayudar a mi y mas a mi amiga q esta apretada con esto. te agradesco si nos pudieras postiar una informacion para dejarnos llevar.

En el caso mio de mi reloj te enviare una foto de como esta quedando.



Queria enviar la foto de como quedo el reloj montado. pero no puedo por la imagen quisiera enviartela para que la vieras. la comprimi pero no sale


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic

Tengo estos documentos a los cuales les pueden dar una mirada. Ojalá les sirvan para aclarar sus dudas.
Te sugiero que indagues en Google.com por Frecuencia De Corte, Polos Múltiples, Polos Cerrados, Punto Q y Cpi en BJT.

Sería más rápido y encontrarías más información de donde echar mano.

saludos
a sus ordenes



Hola natsu electronic

Qué tipo de archivo pretendes subir y de qué dimensiones ??
Solo se permite ciertos tipos y tamaños.
Fíjate en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## natsu electronic (Dic 7, 2012)

HOla ya la chika resolvio. Tengo duda como resetiar el reloj a cero compre un pushbutton para resetearlo pero pude resitiar los los que cambia de 9 a o pero de 5 a 0 no entiendo resetiarlos porque los R01 Y R02 estan combinados para que resetee en 5


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 7, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic

Sería mejor darle una ojeada a tu Circuito. Actualmente no se como está.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## natsu electronic (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola buenas noches!! Tengo problema con el comparador de la alarma en multisim necesito conectar las salidas AEQB a la salida pero coloco un probe para ver si se esta ejecutando y parace que en multisim no funciona asi. si coloco probador en los otros output prenden.Quisiera saber por que


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola natsu electronic

Es muy difícil ayudar tan solo adivinando como es el circuito, o haciendo suposiciones.

Comprime el archivo que genera el Multisim, con WinZip o WinRar y adjúntalo(Súbelo).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## natsu electronic (Abr 29, 2013)

ola por aqui MrCarlos!! si lee un poco se va acordar del tema. jaja
Estoy trabajando con un 74192 para que empiese en 01 el rejoj. verifique el datasheet tengo que ponerle 4 bits al load. conecte el pin 1 a vcc me salio el 01


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 29, 2013)

Hola natsu electronic

Déjame ver tu diseño por favor. Sube el archivo que se genera con tu simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## natsu electronic (May 15, 2013)

hola mrCarlos! ya resolvi todo mi proyecto.gracias por su atencion.
si quieres le muestro una foto de mi circuito completo ya que usted no tiene mi programa multism.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 15, 2013)

Hola natsu electronic

Felicidades, que buen que ya haya funcionado el circuito de tu proyecto.
Si, claro. Me gustaría ver una foto de él.

saludos
a sus ordene


----------

